
Does Anybody Use New Programming Language Features? - cygwin98
http://web.ncsu.edu/abstract/technology/wms-feature-hunt/
======
carussell
_Here’s some background, in case you’re not a software whiz. Software
languages have specific features, or commands, that are typed in as shorthand
for programmers._

Here's some advice, since you're not a software developer. Stop calling them
"commands".

------
alan-crowe
One subtle point that I explain in <http://www.cawtech.demon.co.uk/lisp/ghost-
benefits.html> is that programmers who write big programs that need serious
planning can benefit from the presence of programming language features that
they do not use. Grepping the source files to count the number of times that
advanced features get used is only part of the picture.

